# Rund um Photo Impact XL



## TimmyFuewa85 (9. September 2006)

so da ich bestimmt mehre fragen haben werde, will ich nicht jedesmal nen neues topic aufmachen. hab nicht so viel ahnung, leider, will aber welche haben, da mich langsam immer mehr die fotografie interessiert...

okay habe jetz ein Bild in sephia fotografiert (macht meine Hp R707 mit^^). möchte das jetz aber richtig altern lassen, wie eine postkarte halt. mit kratzern, rissen und den ganzen spaß halt. hat jemand ne ideee wie ich das ansetzen könnte!?


danke schon mal im vorraus. (und sorry für die etikette... ist gewohnheit)


----------

